# My Snug Tuck Pillow arrived!!!



## N2theWoods (Jan 14, 2002)

So, I just had to post and rave! I was completely flummoxed about what to do with my cosleeping situation. I want to cosleep, but all the ways to keep babe from falling off the bed were NOT appealing to me. My bed has a very thin mattress and a wide box spring - the mattress often shifts even without anything under it, and a guard rail or cosleeper would not be supported by our mattress - shifting & gaps would be inevitable. Besides the fact that getting in & out of the bed would be awkward! I really love my bedframe and don't want to put the mattress on the floor unless I absolutely have to. So someone on these boards pointed me to snug tuck pillow and I thought, "hey, that's kind of inexpensive - I'll try that!"

It arrived today and I LOVE it!!! Jeanne was super nice and helpful with me -- I really wanted the pillow to blend in well in my bedroom and none of the fabric colors that she offered were just right. So, I ordered a twin flat sheet to match my comforter cover and had it directly shipped to her. She made the pillow with my fabric, gave me a discount on the price of the pillow for doing so, got me the pillow (which is BEAUTIFULLY made,) and sent me the leftover fabric so I can make a cushion cover for my rocking chair with it! And in record time, too - I can't believe how fast she was! The cover is removeable and washable.

I love it! Had to brag her up! See photos of the pillow on my bed here and here


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Ok sorta off topic but I love the frame on your bed and that quilt! And what a neat bedspread (I love dogs and miss not having them in apartment living...)

That pillow looks neat! I'm wondering if they are safe for newborns? Since you're using it, what would your opinion be? It says on the site "their arms and legs can go under it, but the torso stays put" which makes me wonder about a tiny baby being next to one... We're using a rail, and I have to stuff a pillow in it to keep this spot where ds could slip into it and it pushes it back away from the bed...

Anyways it looks great!


----------



## N2theWoods (Jan 14, 2002)

Thanks! Am fond of my frame as well - the first piece of "real" furniture I ever bought! And the dogs can be had from The Company Store - they're even on sale now. They make flannel sheets in the pattern too, which are not on sale - so hopefully they'll go on sale in the summer and then I can snatch them up for NEXT winter!

Well, I don't have my wee one yet, so I don't know for sure. But having played with the pillow now, and having looked at so many other options, I think it is safer for us than the guard rail that pulled out & gapped. The pillow is round and firm enough that the baby can't smother into the pillow itself- it gives enough so that it isn't HARD, but not enough for it to smother like a normal sleeping pillow. Yes, baby limbs can go under the pillow, but it actually fits pretty snugly on the mattress - baby would have to do some serious acrobatics to get their nose stuffed underneath it so they couldn't breathe. And actually, I don't think they would smother anyway because the pillow again, is hard enough, that it would make a small gap and air would get through. The only exception to this is if you have it set up the way I do -- (which was set up for the picture, not for use,) with soft covers underneath it. The pillow is designed to be placed on top of the fitted sheet. If you have a snugly fitting fitted sheet (which you are always supposed to have with a baby so there's no loose fabric to cause problems,) then I think you're fine. As always with tiny babies, you shouldn't use fluffy comfortors, or sheets near or around their face. And baby can't get "stuck" in the pillow like they can get stuck in a gap. And, of course, you can always ensure safety by using a baby sleep positioner thing in addition to the pillow until your baby isn't quite such a newborn. Probably what I'll do anyway just to keep the bean on his/her back in the first 3-4 months.


----------



## Abigailsmommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow, that looks really great! I was thinking about getting one and this has made up my mind. Sounds like she is a really nice lady. Good service really pays off...I hope she gets a lot of orders out of this.

Tina


----------



## cvharris (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm glad you posted this...we co-sleep with my 4 month old son and I was wondering what we were going to do...we have a platform bed with a thick mattress only...there is thick wood paneling that runs on each side and at the end of the bed. I was so worried DS would fall and crack open his head on the paneling. Now I only have to convince my DH to buy these pillows...he's becoming anti-cosleeping.


----------

